
Rodney Brooks and Gary marcus team up to launch robotics AI company Robust.AI - YeGoblynQueenne
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/06/robust-ai-launches-to-build-an-industrial-grade-cognitive-platform-for-robots/
======
w_t_payne
They aren't the only ones. I'm doing that too. (Albeit considerably more
slowly) :-P

